# صناعات الفايبر جلاس والاكريلك



## essa-92 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

برجاء من السادة الاعضاء الكرام 

نشر بعض البحوث في هذا المجال لكي نعرف المواد المستخدمة~~طرق الخلط ~~ القوالب~~ اسماء المواد التجارية واين توجد

أرجو الإهتمام


----------



## وجد سعود غنايمي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

اخي الكريم حسب معلوماتي البسيطة عن الفايبر جلاس اتمنى ان تفي بالغرض 
1 - المادة الاساسية تسمى الريزين وهية مادة شفافة لزجة 
2 - مادة مساعدة للجفاف تسمى كوبلت وهية لزجة بلون موف 
3 - مادة مجففة اساسية تسمى كتليست وهية شفافة سائلة مثل الماء 
4 - الياف زجاجية (فايبر) تكون الواح منسوجة مثل الخيش وتستخدم في تقوية الهيكل المصنع

هذه المواد ذات استخدامات كثيرة عوضاً عن انها مواد تصنييع الفايبر كلاس ومنها 
1.1 - الريزين مع المجففات وبعض الاضافات (رمل او بودرة تلك )الخ ... مع البغ ( التلوين ) ينتج رخام صناغي 
1.2 - الريزين مع المجففات ... 1 كغ ريزين + 3 كغ بودرة تلك ينتج خليط لصب التحف الفنية 
1.3 - الريزين مع المجففات + الالواح الزجاجية ... ينتج الفايبر جلاس و ايضاً يسخدم في مجالات عديدة منها 
صناعة خزانات المياه - العاب الاطفال في الحدائق - النوافير والشلالات - صدام السيارة ,,, الخ 
اما عن القوالب المستخدمة فهية نوعين قالب سليكون او قالب فايبر 
قالب السليكون يستخدم للاشياء الصغيرة الدقيقة مثل التحف لسهولة اخراج القطعة من القالب وهوة سلكون سائل خاص بالقوالب 
اما قالب الفايبر يصنع من نفس المواد ويشترط بالقالب مسطح النعومة وعدم وجود تفاصيل تعيق خروج القطعة بعد الجفاف 
بالنسبة لخلط المواد 
2.1 - غالباً نشتري الريزين مخلوط بالكوبالت ويبقى علينا خلط الكتلست 
اما بالنسبة لخلط الكتليست تختلف النسبة باختلاف درحة الحرارة بالاضاقة لرغبتك في زمن الجفاف من 1 دقية الى......
في حالة ارتفاع درجة الحرارة يكون معدل 5 بالمية كتلست امام الريزين وفي حال انخفاضها تزيد الكمية بنسبة بسيطة


ارجو ان اكون قدمت شيء من المطلوب 
وان كان في اي استفسار او سؤال عن اماكن بيعها في سورية او مصر او السودان انا جاهز 
دمتم بخير


----------



## essa-92 (6 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله عني وعن كل من بالمنتدى خيرا ولو بالامكان اماكن بيع المواد المذكورة بمصر وشكرا


----------



## وجد سعود غنايمي (7 يناير 2014)

essa-92 قال:


> جزاك الله عني وعن كل من بالمنتدى خيرا ولو بالامكان اماكن بيع المواد المذكورة بمصر وشكرا



اخي الكريم انا شفت بالسبتية الريزين وكان سعر الكيلو بالقطاعي 17 جنيه من قبل ثورة 25 يناير 
وغير كدة ما بعرف 

ولكن قل لي انت حتستخدم الريزين في اي مجال علشان اشرح ليك اكتر بالاختصاص الي انت عايز تشتغل فيه 

مع التمنيات بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## مهندس رافع خضر (25 أبريل 2015)

من فضلك طريقة عمل قالب من الفايبر لزوم الجبس والديكورات


----------

